# Just bought solenoids, let the building begin



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been wanting to get some animatronics in the yard for halloween, but I really never wanted to spend $25-30 per solenoid, then another 15-40 for a cylinder. Well, after searching ebay for quite a while, I ended up buying (12) 5 port, 2 position for $26 . It is a bank of them, so I will have to run longer hoses to each prop, but IMO it is better than spending the same amount on one solenoid. I already have a few things I plan to make like a coffin jumper, and what not. One thing I am anxious to get working is my CO2 extinguisher. I got a solenoid from work that can handle up 1300psi (co2 is usually around 800psi) and I plan on putting it by my fence, and spray small burst as people walk buy. Since it has such a high psi, it is a great way to give a big effect with out a lot of gas. The main reason I am posting this is that I always see everyone using the individual solenoids. Dont think that is the only thing you can buy. I have a bank of 12 now and I can run 1 hose from the comprssor to the bank, then hoses from each solenoid to all of the different props. I am so excited for this year. Hopefully I can have a better yard than my neighbor (he has much more money then me so he always wins ).


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

atleast you have a neighbor to compete with, lol i moved, i have 2 neighbors, one is a buisness and the other they are never home haha


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Erebus said:


> I am so excited for this year. Hopefully I can have a better yard than my neighbor (he has much more money then me so he always wins ).


I've got a couple large props from last year that I'll donate to the cause.


----------

